# Boxing or just MMA?



## Jeff_Joslin (Jul 30, 2009)

Do you guys still watch boxing events on PPV? or do you stick to MMA now?

I like watching some boxing matches but seem to be more excited about watching MMA fights these days.

I wrote an article about the rivalry between the sports and threw in a few funny videos of people taking shots at each other's sport.

I'm really looking forward to seeing Randy fight James Toney.

==> Boxing vs. MMA


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Jeff_Joslin said:


> Do you guys still watch boxing events on PPV? or do you stick to MMA now?
> 
> I like watching some boxing matches but seem to be more excited about watching MMA fights these days.
> 
> ...


Dont care for watching much boxing...Ill watch it if Im flipping through the channels and see it but I will never buy a boxing ppv


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Honestly, I've _never_ watching Boxing. I never found it interesting, and I'd rather watch NASCAR.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Cool article, Jeff. Always a fan, and always enjoy your thoughts.

Personally, I find that most boxers are pretty dull to me. But there are some events that I love to watch.

I'm from Oakland, so I love watching Andre Ward fight. I remember watching him in the Olympics in '04, and I still think he's fun to watch. I love watching Pacquiao, and I have niché guys like Danny Green.

Still, I mostly stick to MMA. Boxing in the modern era is pretty boring. I only watch fights if there's a guy I really want to see or if I'm getting free tickets to a live show, which happens periodically.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

I never got into boxing. To me it always seemed crazy to take that many punches to head - I've heard many times that it's far less dangerous in the long run to bareknuckle box because that causes only flesh wounds as opposed to the life threatening injuries caused by being hit hundreds of time in a fight.

Anyways, as SOON as I saw MMA I was hooked. The ability to approach an opponent in different ways (boxing, kickboxing, wrestling, grappling, etc.) is so interesting to me. 

So no, I've never purchased a boxing PPV event while I rarely miss a solid MMA event. I'm curious: Why did you drop out of the MMA scene? Just decided to train others or what?


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Awesome read as always 

I myself can see the beauty in boxing, but in some sence the sport has outgrown itself, to many belts, to many egos, to many politics and so on...

In MMA the best in the world are (arguably) fighting in the same place and while I don't like monopolies, I like the simplicity of it all...
And to add MMA is also such an exciting sport, huge variety, so many different skills on display on every single show and not only do we get KO's, we also get submissions! 

So in short, MMA is heads and shoulders above what boxing is nowadays, at least in my opinion...

I am keeping a close eye on the Super Six though


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

G_Land said:


> Dont care for watching much boxing...Ill watch it if Im flipping through the channels and see it but I will never buy a boxing ppv


same if ones on and im there yes ill watch but i never once or never will buy a Boxing ppv.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

I am converted boxing fan. I used to box amateurs. I still love boxing, but I like mma more. This is why. It has nothing to do with the sport itself. To me comparing the two is like comparing soccer with hockey. The goal of those sports is too score goals just like the goal of mma is to win a fight. I like mma more because of how it's set up. In boxing the titles no longer mean anything. Top fighters never fight each other. Promoters have ruined the sport and make a mockery of it's titles. In mma most of the fights you want to see you will, outside of Fedor vs whoever. Even outside the UFC it's the case. Who are the best four LWs outside of the UFC Melendez, Alvarez, Aoki, Kawajiri. They are all fighting each other. In boxing Aoki would fight six other guys before fighting one of the others, instead of fighting all three. This is why mma is better. This is also why there are few undefeated fighters. Take Mayweather in boxing, he has 45 wins, but only 10-12 of them are against good fighters. Look at GSP, he is 22-2, but 15-16 of his fights are against good fighters. Also another thing is if you watch a boxing PPV you are paying for one good fight. There are rarely good undercards on boxing ppv. MMA cards have multiple good fights on a card. Mixed Martial arts simply puts on better fights.


----------



## Calroid (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm still a boxing fan as well as a MMA fan. Other than that I completely agree with the above post.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

I used to be a huge boxing fan, and i will stll watch a HW title fight, but now that I've seen the light with MMA, watching a couple of 147lb midgets prance around and box doesn't do it for me anymore.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I might watch free boxing if there is nothing on. The only PPV I would order right now is Pacquiao vs Mayweather and only because it looks to be the last major fight left in boxing at least for a long time if not the last ever. Chances are it will never happen though.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I've never been a big fan of boxing!


----------



## Ares Caesar (Aug 13, 2008)

Like so many others have said, the dynamic array of techniques, tactics, and strategy involved with MMA is what excites me... the fact a fight can end standing, on the ground via submission, or just a good old fashioned a$$ whoopin' to TKO victory. 

I used to love martial arts movies, and the striking was always exciting, but it wasnt until I saw Bas Rutten in his Pancrase fights that I became hooked. Just seeing a guy with his striking ability actually fight guys on the ground and submit them, exposed me to a form of fighting and perhaps to a completely different outlook on fight strategy in general. 

I had never seen much grappling, let alone the crazy array of submissions, and once I saw what smaller and perhaps physically weaker opponents were able to do with grappling paired with great strategy and tactics, I really became hooked. 

MMA is the closest thing to "Gladiatorial Combat" and as safe a version of "If we put 2 guys into a cage and let them fight with as few limitations as possible, what would happen?" as there is today. 

Boxing is just 1 tiny element of the whole of Mixed Martial Arts, and while I can appreciate it as an Art, I have a hard time watching anything less than the elite Artists of Boxing. In otherwords, I'll watch the best of the best fight in boxing, but thats about all I'll watch.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah even though boxers make more than MMA fighters!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I like watching the smaller guys fight sometimes on showtime or HBO but I'm not spending money on it. I get disgusted with it and stop watching for long stretches when I see guys being beaten on for several rounds not putting up a fight before it gets stopped. As a pure striking sport K1 Kickboxing right now just shits all over boxing for me especially the heavyweights. Boxing just can't match the excitement and quality of fights being produced.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

For all you guys who aren't boxing fans, you should watch Devon Alexander. He's a throwback to the golden era of boxing. He has great technique and defense, but he doesn't run. He comes foward a lot like Pacquaio. He's really fun to watch from a technical standpoint. Once again to highlight my biggest problem with boxing, he and Bradley are the best 140lb fighters in the world but there is no plan for them to fight each other.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah I agree that K-1 puts boxing in the dust!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

boxing is boring and there are WAY TOO MANY TITLES


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> boxing is boring and there are WAY TOO MANY TITLES


Yeah I have to agree with you there!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

MMA. Gotta love it!


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

I watch both but MMA obviously gets more of my attention.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I have no problem watching boxing matches, especially the ones involving top contenders, but fo me it doesn't match the intensity of MMA fights.
In boxing you don't get the clash between different disciplines. To see who can impose his style better: the striker, the wrestler or the karate guy..
Anything can happen. From a dominant GnP position a fighter could get submitted and that X factor makes MMA a specil thrill.
MMA- gotta love it.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I can't really get into boxing I don't get that anything can happen feeling that I get watching mma.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah I can relate more to MMA because it involves wrestling!


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

I enjoy watching boxing and will usually watch it when its on, but the only time I would buy a PPV would be for a Mega fight such as pacman and mayweather. Having said that, MMA is on a whole different level of entertainment and is far superior. I never miss a major mma event whereas with boxing it's more of a "if I'm flipping channels and its on maybe I'll watch" sort of thing.
I don't have any beef with the sport of boxing itself, but rather the way that it's professionally organized. There is no single major boxin league like the UFC, the promoters corrupt the sport and make it all about money, titles and belts mean nothing, fighters duck others constantly and pad their records against cans, and the fights that the fans truly want to see are rarely given to the public.
Boxing is dying, MMA is thriving!


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*...I've always liked boxing...but MMA takes the cake...*

...The only PPV's I get are UFC. Having Showtime is a big plus because I get Strikeforce & Pro Boxing. Like many others, I'm not going to miss the Mayweather/Pacquiao fight. It's going to be one of the biggest & best boxing matches in history. Knowing the UFC, they will probably put something together to counter it. It would be a retarded move cause Mayweather/Pacquiao is gonna draw the biggest numbers. I've always been a fan of boxing but MMA is really what it's about. I say this...What's better- a one-course meal or a 7 course meal?...


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

BrutalKO said:


> ...The only PPV's I get are UFC. Having Showtime is a big plus because I get Strikeforce & Pro Boxing. Like many others, I'm not going to miss the Mayweather/Pacquiao fight. It's going to be one of the biggest & best boxing matches in history. Knowing the UFC, they will probably put something together to counter it. It would be a retarded move cause Mayweather/Pacquiao is gonna draw the biggest numbers. I've always been a fan of boxing but MMA is really what it's about. I say this...What's better- a one-course meal or a 7 course meal?...


The Showtime super six has been really good.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah Showtime has specialized in both sports!:thumbsup:


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I much prefer both MMA and K-1 to boxing, but I dont dislike boxing ether, to be honest I only ever went out of my way to see Joe Calzaghe fight when it came to boxing, since he retired I just have very little intrest in it, will watch it if its on but would not go out of my way to watch it, where as on the flip side I would go to extremes to make sure I see near every MMA event no matter who is fighting,


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

You can watch both MMA and kickboxing on HDNet!:thumbsup:


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

rockybalboa25 said:


> The Showtime super six has been really good.


...Of course, I just didn't want to elaborate too much. Super-6 has been great. The Vasquez/Marquez trilogy was unbelievable...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah and what title fights do they show on Showtime anyways?


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah and what title fights do they show on Showtime anyways?


...Look Kanto- Obviously you seem to keep jabbing at me for no reason and I'm ready to crack you with an over-hand right and drop you. What's your beef? Knock it off! Don't be a douche if you have no clue what your babbling about...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

No I seriously don't know what title fights they do on Showtime!


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> No I seriously don't know what title fights they do on Showtime!


...ok...I take it back if you weren't being sarcastic. They have all of the world boxing sanctions titles. Like, WBA, WBO, IBF, IBO. All these titles are involved in fights on Showtime, including the super-six super middlewieght division and every other division all the way down to flyweight...we cool now?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes we are very cool. I wonder why Dana White says they have second rate boxing!:confused05:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i think for some reason they like making up names for belts and stuff, i heard of a belt called the commonwealth cruiserweight intercontinental championship, and that was just for a fight between a aussie and a kiwi.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

There was a guy, I forget who, that won a fight and didn't know that he had won the NABF title. When asked how he felt about winning the NABF title? The boxer responded, "What's that the National ButtF***ing title?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

rockybalboa25 said:


> There was a guy, I forget who, that won a fight and didn't know that he had won the NABF title. When asked how he felt about winning the NABF title? The boxer responded, "What's that the National ButtF***ing title?


Isn't that supposed to be the North American Boxing Federation?


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Isn't that supposed to be the North American Boxing Federation?


Yeah it is.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

rockybalboa25 said:


> There was a guy, I forget who, that won a fight and didn't know that he had won the NABF title. When asked how he felt about winning the NABF title? The boxer responded, "What's that the National ButtF***ing title?


i'm not surprised


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I watch about 95% mma vs 5% boxing.

But I'm still a fan of boxing, I wouldnt pay for a boxing ppv unless it was mayweather vs pacman.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I watch 99% MMA and 1% boxing and I'm a full blooded MMA fan!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Isn't MMA getting popular in the Phillipines?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I love boxing, but i am sticking with MMA these days.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

In my opinion boxing is boring!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> In my opinion boxing is boring!


Only when it's not a high level fighter against another. Unfortunately lately guys aren't after fighting the best, they are after having a good record no matter how they get it. 

If Pacman v Mayweather doesn't happen soon I will stop even caring about boxing.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Only when it's not a high level fighter against another. Unfortunately lately guys aren't after fighting the best, they are after having a good record no matter how they get it.
> 
> If Pacman v Mayweather doesn't happen soon I will stop even caring about boxing.


Boxing = checkers
MMA = chess


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So you are saying they are two totally different games?


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

70% MMA 30% Boxing

i love to watch MMA more than boxing and if they both have a pay-per-view id rather watch MMA but i still love to watch boxing regardless of fighters


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

The only time I watch boxing is when there is a knockout!:thumbsdown:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

mastodon2222 said:


> Boxing = checkers
> MMA = chess


Have you ever tried to really box? Just because it's a sport of punching doesn't make it any simpler trust me. It may not include everything MMA has, but becoming a skilled boxer involves just as much work and motivation, to learn how to roll and block. The same as learning the ground game in MMA.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That was supposed to mean that boxing is more complicated than MMA?


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

The last and only boxing PPV I bought was when iron mike had a snack of Evanders ear. 

Use to like boxing but it seems like now there is too much hugging for me


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That was back when boxing was doing much better than MMA!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> That was supposed to mean that boxing is more complicated than MMA?


I didn't say it was more complicated but it easily just as complicated. Have you ever heard the saying easy to learn impossible to master? Applies to boxing perfectly.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Also applies to MMA really well!:thumbsup:


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

The "MMA takes more skill" posts make me want to throw up blood and punch new born babies. That's like saying the sun is warm or that water is scarce: it's a huge understatement and does Boxing no justice.

Boxing requires balance, defense, accuracy, foot speed, etc. It definitely isn't as easy as it looks and is more than just "throwing a punch." At least in MMA a guy can be 1 dimensional and get away with it, whereas in Boxing 90% of the time the better boxer wins. Don't let Boxing's current state fool you, it requires immense skill to box and is easily as complicated, if not more, than MMA.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah but MMA includes all of that and more, like takedowns, submissions, kicks, etc.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah but MMA includes all of that and more, like takedowns, submissions, kicks, etc.


I will set this up by saying I am a hardcore MMA fan, rarely miss a fight on any organization. But here's the thing about including all that, good at everything, great at nothing. Boxing is really an amazing sport when it's at a high level dodges, footwork and rolls that come in at that level are something we'll never see in MMA. It's a whole different animal, so trying to compare the complexity of MMA to boxing is impossible. Because boxing is strictly punching, where as MMA includes everything. The only way to compare boxing is to compare to to strictly BJJ, then strictly Muay Thai etc.


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah but MMA includes all of that and more, like takedowns, submissions, kicks, etc.


MMA has parrying, devastating combinations, great head movement, great footwork, blinding hand speed, and everything else Boxing has? Whaaaaat? :confused02:

Picture this: an MMA fighter beats a boxer every single time in a fight right? Hell I even agree with this one, but that's because boxers don't train ground game, wrestling etc. But what about a top level boxer vs. a top level MMA boxer in a boxing match? The Boxer will beat him just as bad despite the MMA boxer actually training in Boxing. That should speak leaps and bounds about your "MMA has that and more" theory.

And Dana White is an ignorant prick for thinking Boxing will just "go away." Yeah, it's not so great right now, but so what? It'll hopefully get its shit together within the next decade and if not then at least it'll still churn out plenty of great fights and fighters.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

i watch both but any long time boxing fan with an open mind will tell you boxing is starting to die and its the most ****** up thing to know that boxing continues to do it to itself.



> GUY---MMA has parrying, devastating combinations, great head movement, great footwork, blinding hand speed, and everything else Boxing has? Whaaaaat?
> 
> Picture this: an MMA fighter beats a boxer every single time in a fight right? Hell I even agree with this one, but that's because boxers don't train ground game, wrestling etc. *But what about a top level boxer vs. a top level MMA boxer in a boxing match?* The Boxer will beat him just as bad despite the MMA boxer actually training in Boxing. That should speak leaps and bounds about your "MMA has that and more" theory.


boxing is a highly specialized sport in one specific form of combat honed after decades. MMA is a more generalized sport, meaning some guys will be really good at one thing and passable at other skills and still find success, and it is a young sport. MMA does have boxing and more, that's a fact. its just that things like rolling, hand speed, and combination's don't mean as much when you can be taken down when you overcommit.

Its the same argument if you were to say a top MMA wrestler would lose in a wrestling match vs. a top wrestler in a wrestling match., or a top MMA kickboxer will loss to a top Kickboxer in a kickboxing match.


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Thelegend said:


> i watch both but any long time boxing fan with an open mind will tell you boxing is starting to die and its the most ****** up thing to know that boxing continues to do it to itself.


Boxing has too much tradition to die...and besides when has a major sport died anyway? It is as fucked up as anything else out there though, but it'll never just "go away and stay there."


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah there is always going to be a big star to keep boxing alive, like Pac and Floyd right now!


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Thelegend said:


> boxing is a highly specialized sport in one specific form of combat honed after decades. MMA is a more generalized sport, meaning some guys will be really good at one thing and passable at other skills and still find success, and it is a young sport. MMA does have boxing and more, that's a fact. its just that things like rolling, hand speed, and combination's don't mean as much when you can be taken down when you overcommit.
> 
> Its the same argument if you were to say a top MMA wrestler would lose in a wrestling match vs. a top wrestler in a wrestling match., or a top MMA kickboxer will loss to a top Kickboxer in a kickboxing match.


I get that...but you will always hear "MMA fighters can beat boxers in a fight!!" and while it's true it means little to nothing because boxers don't train ground game whereas MMA DO train boxing and would get beat just as bad.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Guy said:


> I get that...but you will always hear "MMA fighters can beat boxers in a fight!!" and while it's true it means little to nothing because boxers don't train ground game whereas MMA DO train boxing and would get beat just as bad.


Exactly, if you put an MMA guy in a boxing match he'd lose to a boxer. If you put a boxer in an MMA match he'll lose to the MMA guy. Boxing vs MMA is a pointless debate, they are too different, the only think they really have in common is being combat sports. Because if blocks and punches are different from boxing to MMA.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

I'll watch boxing if I'm channel surfing and I see it on TV, but I don't usually go out of my way to watch it like I would MMA.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I won't even watch it when I'm channel surfing!:thumbsdown:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Guy said:


> I get that...but you will always hear "MMA fighters can beat boxers in a fight!!" and while it's true it means little to nothing because boxers don't train ground game whereas MMA DO train boxing and would get beat just as bad.





Life B Ez said:


> Exactly, if you put an MMA guy in a boxing match he'd lose to a boxer. If you put a boxer in an MMA match he'll lose to the MMA guy. Boxing vs MMA is a pointless debate, they are too different, the only think they really have in common is being combat sports. Because if blocks and punches are different from boxing to MMA.


Thats very true!

But the thing is, the MMA fighter will always win a real fight against a Boxer. Because he is just the superior fighter from the two!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Boxing was good when I was young (at least I was brainwashed in to thinking that), I remember being a Lennox Lewis fan and having an autographed picture of him until I was 16. When MMA surfaced I realised boxing just isn't realistically applicable to real life self defence. Due to this one fact, MMA took all of my curiousity very quickly leaving boxing to be about as relevant as fencing to me.


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> v
> But the thing is, the MMA fighter will always win a real fight against a Boxer. Because he is just the superior fighter from the two!


Irrelevance. When will we actually see boxer vs. MMA guy in a fight besides Toney vs. Couture or Mercer vs. Sylvia? How bout MMA guys do the same and challenge top boxers in boxing matches? Hmmmmm....

Anyone here a boxing history fan? You know from like the early 1900's up to 1950? Truly the golden era of Boxing.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Guy said:


> Irrelevance. When will we actually see boxer vs. MMA guy in a fight besides Toney vs. Couture or Mercer vs. Sylvia? How bout MMA guys do the same and challenge top boxers in boxing matches? Hmmmmm....
> 
> Anyone here a boxing history fan? You know from like the early 1900's up to 1950? Truly the golden era of Boxing.


Are you really one of those Boxing fans who think MMA isn't superior?? Come on now please. Everybody with common sense can see that today! 

The more weapons you have the better you are!

I was talking about a no rules fight in a Cage for example. Of course is the Boxer going to win in a Boxing fight. But in a REAL fight the Boxer is just that a Boxer and that just isn't enough in a REAL fight.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well let's not forget the boxer versus wrestler match of Ali VS Inoki!raise01:


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Well let's not forget the boxer versus wrestler match of Ali VS Inoki!raise01:


Where nothing was proven


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Well let's not forget the boxer versus wrestler match of Ali VS Inoki!raise01:


Inoki wasn't allowed to do anything there.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah cause the rules were such that Inoki couldn't grapple or throw kicks unless he had a knee on the ground!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Everything in favour of Ali! He would have finished Ali in no time if he were allowed to.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

You mean Inoki would've finished Ali?


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> Are you really one of those Boxing fans who think MMA isn't superior?? Come on now please. Everybody with common sense can see that today!


Nope I'm an MMA fan and an even bigger Boxing, but realize the skill it takes in both sports. Unless there's a big MMA vs. Boxing battle royale, this is irrelevant. How the hell is MMA superior to Boxing, cause Boxing doesn't have fancy takedowns and such? What about MMA not having the head movement, hand speed, foot speed, defense techniques, and many other Boxing characteristics? You're ignoring these facts my boy.




> I was talking about a no rules fight in a Cage for example. Of course is the Boxer going to win in a Boxing fight. But in a REAL fight the Boxer is just that a Boxer and that just isn't enough in a REAL fight.


Once again, unless a Boxer and an MMA guy are unprofessional enough to get in a scuffle in the street, this is highly irrelevant.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Alright^^


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

We are talking about something that would take place in the early UFC!:thumbsup:


----------

